# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Ooglaseren/Ooglaserbehandelingen - Artikels

## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404

*Risico's van Lasik, lasek, prk, epi-lasik:*
Onderstaande risico's hoeven niet op zichzelf te staan. Er kan na een behandeling een combinatie van meerdere complicaties optreden waardoor uw zicht slecht kan worden.
De visus (gezichtsscherpte: wat en hoe goed ziet u) en de overgebleven sterkte is voor klinieken en oogartsen een van de hoofdfactoren bij het bepalen van het succes van de behandeling. Na een behandeling hangt de kwaliteit van uw zicht en de tevredenheid daarover echter ook af van andere factoren. Uit objectieve metingen kan bijvoorbeeld blijken dat uw gezichtsscherpte goed is terwijl u toch last heeft van subjectieve klachten als bijv. dubbelzien, droge ogen, contrastverlies, etc.
# Hangend ooglid
# Haze
# Contrastverlies
# Cornea erosie
# Cornea punctata
# Central Islands
# Decentratie
# Duizeligheid
# Droge ogen
# Dubbelzien
# Epitheliale ingroei
# Halo's en strooilichten
# Lichtgevoeligheid
# Infectie
# Keratectasie
# Kramp
# Nachtbijziendheid
# Ondercorrectie
# Overcorrectie
# Onregelmatig astigmatisme
# Oogboldrukverhoging
# Regressie
# Vermindering gezichtsscherpte
# Vermoeidheid 

*Extra flaprisico's bij Lasik:*
* Hoornvliesplooien
* Losliggende hoornvliesflap
* Verschoven hoornvliesflap
* Verloren hoornvliesflap
* Vuil onder de flap
* Cyste
* Diffuse intralamellaire keratitis

*Intensieve begeleiding is noodzakelijk*
Na de operatie behoort u op een zeer intensieve manier begeleidt te worden. Uw oog en algemeen welbevinden behoren gecontroleerd te worden om het verloop van het fysieke en mentale (genezings)proces in de gaten te houden. Eventuele complicaties kunnen dan wellicht op tijd ontdekt worden. Nacontroles gebeuren normaal gesproken met de volgende intervallen: 1, 3 en 7 dagen na de operatie en na 3, 6 en 12 maanden.
Afhankelijk van de resultaten en evt. complicaties kunnen er extra controles noodzakelijk zijn.
Bij elke controle zou de grootte van het behaalde resultaat gemeten moeten worden om inzicht te krijgen in uw individuele genezingsproces.

*Medicijnen*
De volgende medicijnen en supplementen kunnen u voorgeschreven worden voor, tijdens of na behandeling:
* Ascorbinezuur (vitamine C)
* Artalac EDO
* Ciloxan
* Codeine tabletten
* Duratears
* FML
* Naclof
* Tobradex
* Chlooramfenicol
* Emadine
* Vidisic
* Oculotect Unidose
* Trafloxal
* Hylo-COMOD
* Hyal Drop
* Acular
* Predmycin P Liquifilm
* Acular
* Systane
* Lijnzaadolie
* Emadine
* Tears plus
* Hyabak

*Leefregels na de behandeling:*
* Gedurende minimaal drie maanden mag u absoluut niet in uw ogen wrijven. 
* Om de oogwond goed te laten genezen moet u gedurende een paar weken elke dag meerdere malen per dag medicinale oogdruppels gebruiken.
* Ga gedurende de eerste twee weken na behandeling niet actief sporten.
* Minimaal de eerste 3 weken mag u niet zwemmen.
* Minimaal de eerste 2 weken geen make-up dragen.
* Na de behandeling mag u drie dagen uw haar niet wassen!
* Gedurende 2 maanden oppassen met stoffige ruimtes en bijv. zand in uw ogen op het strand.
* Om per ongeluk wrijven in de ogen te voorkomen en daarmee het risico te vermijden dat u de bandagelens uit uw oog wrijft moet u s nachts gedurende ca. 5 dagen een beschermbril of beschermkapjes dragen.

Verdere informatie op de website; kliniekenwijzer, filmpjes, alternatieven (Conductieve Keratoplastiek, Implantlenzen, ICL lensimplantatie, Een Heldere Lensextractie)

_Bron; ooglasertrefpunt.nl_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Fabels & feiten over ooglaseren*
Als u zich verdiept in ooglaserchirurgie komt u veel informatie tegen. Soms is het lastig om meningen en feiten uit elkaar te halen. We hebben hier een aantal veelgehoorde fabels en feiten voor u op een rijtje gezet.
 
*Fabels:*

Fabel: een ooglaserbehandeling is eng.
Angst op zich is natuurlijk geen fabel. Die voelt u of die voelt u niet. Maar de reden voor die angst is vaak wel onterecht. De behandeling zelf is pijnloos en zeker niet gevaarlijk. Wel kunt u in de eerste uren na de behandeling pijn voelen. Afhankelijk van de soort behandeling varieert de napijn van enkele uren tot 2 a 3 dagen. De meeste mensen vinden het erg meevallen. Van de behandeling zelf voelt u niets en het herstel gaat vaak snel. Toch kunnen we ons voorstellen dat u vragen heeft. Stel deze gerust, onze oogartsen beantwoorden ze graag. Lees ook de ervaringen van anderen.

Fabel: ik heb een lage sterkte met een cilinder, dus ik kom niet in aanmerking.
Vrijwel alle sterktes kunnen worden behandeld met een ooglaserbehandeling. Een lage sterkte of cilinder is geen reden om niet behandeld te kunnen worden.

Fabel: ik zal na een paar jaar wel weer een behandeling moeten doen.
De resultaten van een ooglaserbehandeling zijn blijvend. U zult later wel een leesbril nodig hebben omdat het accommoderend vermogen van uw ooglens afneemt. Dit is een natuurlijk verouderingsproces dat niet kan worden voorkomen.

Fabel: er is nog weinig bekend over negatieve effecten op lange termijn.
Sinds begin jaren 80 is er internationaal veel ervaring opgedaan met laserbehandelingen. Uit onderzoek blijkt dat het hoornvlies zich goed en stabiel herstelt en dat er geen aanleiding is tot twijfel over de effecten van de behandeling na twintig jaar. De voorloper van ooglaseren werd zelfs al 50 jaar geleden succesvol toegepast en blijkt volkomen veilig. Terwijl die technologie van Professor Barraquer qua nauwkeurigheid en veiligheid niet in de schaduw kan staan van de hedendaagse technologie. Lensimplantaties worden zelfs al ruim veertig jaar uitgevoerd. Het implantatiemateriaal wordt ook op lange termijn zeer goed verdragen. Bij contactlens-implantaties is er alleen een licht verhoogd risico op vroegtijdige staar (vertroebeling van de ooglens).

Fabel: een behandeling heeft veel risicos.
Een ooglaserbehandeling brengt, net als elke medische ingreep, bepaalde risicos met zich mee, zij het gering. Het exacte resultaat kunnen we nooit garanderen maar wel heel goed voorspellen. We garanderen u wel dat we zeer secuur en volgens strenge medische protocollen werken om risico's tot een minimum te beperken. Afhankelijk van de sterkte en het type behandeling is er ongeveer 5% kans dat een aanvullende behandeling nodig is voor optimaal resultaat. Voor laseren is dat momenteel minder dan 2%. Nabehandelen gebeurt meestal na 3 tot 6 maanden. U kunt zelf de risicos beperken door alle behandelinstructies en controleafspraken zorgvuldig na te komen.

Fabel: de behandeling is duur.
Een ooglaserbehandeling is kostbaar. Maar dat moet ook wel als u bedenkt dat we werken met zeer hoogwaardige technologie en veel aandacht schenken aan de veiligheid van de behandeling. Daar kunnen èn willen we niet op bezuinigen. Daarnaast hebben we een 24-uurs bereikbaarheidsdienst en de beste en meest ervaren oogartsen van Nederland. Zij voeren niet alleen de behandeling uit, maar ook het vooronderzoek en alle controles. Omdat we er zeker van willen zijn dat uw ogen bij ons in de beste handen zijn. Daarbij komt nog dat een ooglaserbehandeling u eenmalig geld kost, terwijl de kosten voor een bril of lenzen steeds terugkomen. Zo verdient u uw behandeling meestal binnen drie jaar terug.

*Feiten:*

Feit: een refractieve oogbehandeling is bij vrijwel iedereen mogelijk.
Vrijwel alle mensen tussen 18 en 60 jaar kunnen worden behandeld. Voor een duurzaam resultaat is een stabiele brilsterkte (een jaar of langer ongewijzigd) belangrijk. Verder moet u in algemene goede gezondheid zijn en uw ogen moeten gezond zijn.

Feit: de behandeling zelf duurt nog geen half uur.
De behandeling zelf duurt ongeveer 10 minuten per oog en u verblijft in totaal 2 uur in onze kliniek. Bij de meeste ooglaserbehandelingen kunnen twee ogen op één dag worden behandeld. Bij een contactlensimplantatie wordt één oog per keer behandeld, met een tussenliggende periode van 1 a 2 weken.

Feit: het resultaat van een ooglaserbehandeling is blijvend.
Het resultaat is blijvend. Internationale onderzoeken hebben dat aangetoond. Zeer incidenteel neemt het effect met het verstrijken van de tijd af. Wel zult u net als iedereen op latere leeftijd een leesbril nodig hebben.

Feit: de hersteltijd varieert van een dag tot een week.
De hersteltijd van uw ogen hangt af van de behandeling. Bij Femtolasik kunt u na een of twee dagen uw gewone leven en uw werk weer grotendeels oppakken. Bij de Lasek behandeling meestal na vijf tot zeven dagen. Ook bij een contactlensimplantatie kunt u meestal na een dag of twee weer aan de slag. Het beste is om voldoende tijd te nemen voor het herstel en goed te luisteren naar uw ogen. Een tijdje achter uw pc of of televisie kijken kan best, maar forceer niets.

_Bron; visionclinics.nl_ 
Op deze site staan ook filmpjes en meer informatie omtrend ooglaserbehandelingen ed.

----------

